# Tasteful Furry Apparel: Does it exist?



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Every furry shirt I've ever seen was either a half naked/naked anthro animal, a stupid slogan that isn't funny, or a design so awful I don't see why anyone would want to wear it. Most groups and fandoms have apparel that you can wear in public without feeling like a total idiot. Something that doesn't stand out, but could make people go "hey, he/she likes that too!"

Does the furry fandom have stuff like that? I'm going to put my bet on "no".


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

yes
http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225914-t-shirt
http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225876-t-shirt
my faves


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess someone has to make it then. Of course there isn't a high demand for such items (unfortunately), so you won't be seeing them in great numbers in the fandom. Just because something is furry doesn't automatically make it good--in fact a lot of films released with anthropomorphic characters suck. This makes the good ones more memorable, though.


----------



## Rinz (Jan 20, 2011)

I always thought the CitraLove shirts were always pretty cute/well-designed (albeit, 90% of the people wearing one have likely fapped to the little critters...)

There's always con shirts.  Sometimes, you hit one that's just really well-designed, but you usually have to get those at cons.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 20, 2011)

I think "no" would be a safe bet, indeed.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Every furry shirt I've ever seen was either a half naked/naked anthro animal, a stupid slogan that isn't funny, or a design so awful I don't see why anyone would want to wear it. Most groups and fandoms have apparel that you can wear in public without feeling like a total idiot. Something that doesn't stand out, but could make people go "hey, he/she likes that too!"
> 
> Does the furry fandom have stuff like that? I'm going to put my bed on "no".


 
I'd say no, I haven't seen one furry shirt i would actually pay for. 
I made a few myself but I have no morals on shirts.

Even the professionally made ones are not something i would buy, they are always too derpy in the art or in a theme of cute that i don't like or wouldn't wear. 
I'm not big on showing off i am into furry art either in public so most of the stuff other than shirts i would Never wear. 

I'm sure there are tons of cool things someone has made but all stuff only younger fans or those into showing off their furry connection or love of. 

Lately tho, I really have no want to be all showing off i am any part of the fandom. 
Heck according to the TV show last night, only Fursuiters are furries so at least that helped some


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225914-t-shirt
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225876-t-shirt
> my faves



Does it make me a bad person if I think the black one without the text is actually kind of awesome/funny and I would probably wear it?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does it make me a bad person if I think the black one without the text is actually kind of awesome/funny and I would probably wear it?


 
no cause its awesome
i want it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Based on what's here so far: no.

Stop looking, it's a myth.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Rinz said:


> I always thought the CitraLove shirts were always pretty cute/well-designed (albeit, 90% of the people wearing one have likely fapped to the little critters...)


Yes to both!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


 You just _know_ someone fapped to this shirt.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 20, 2011)

http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=17084
check out shirt woot and threadless. there is quite a bit of furry seeming themed stuff

if not animalistic ones. they are mostly pretty cool, socially acceptable in public and pretty legit looking.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

Keovi did a cute dog one


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

I just did a quick google search and no, none that are specifically made for the fandom in mind. I've seen a lot of shirts without a fandom focus that could be considered furry, fashionable and tasteful though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You just _know_ someone fapped to this shirt.


 When I saw the shirt I thought, "fifty bucks says this character is drawn as a gay cum dumster by the artist".


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> When I saw the shirt I thought, "fifty bucks says this character is drawn as a gay cum dumster by the artist".


 I doubt that's an actual character. It looks like the most generic citra ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt that's an actual character. It looks like the most generic citra ever.


 I recognize the character from a fursuit.


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I recognize the character from a fursuit.


 
It's not a character, it's an entire made up species by Zaush for the sole purpose of teh homosex. No really.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> It's not a character, it's an entire made up species by Zaush for the sole purpose of teh homosex. No really.


CannonFodder is partly correct. There really is a Lemon Citra fursuiter. The character's name is Cosine. But the shirt is just a nameless Citra. I hope they make an Orange one sometime.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> It's not a character, it's an entire made up species by Zaush for the sole purpose of teh homosex. No really.


 The thought that he made up an entire species for the sole purpose of drawing them fucking makes me sad.

They're kind of cute too, but damn...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The thought that he made up an entire species for the sole purpose of drawing them fucking makes me sad.
> 
> They're kind of cute too, but damn...


A bit of an exaggeration. I've seen plenty of clean Citra art.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> It's not a character, it's an entire made up species by Zaush for the sole purpose of teh homosex. No really.


 ....How would the species reproduce?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A bit of an exaggeration. I've seen plenty of clean Citra art.


 I'm sure there is but he created the species so he could draw gay porn of it. He even designed them so all the males are gay or something.


CannonFodder said:


> ....How would the species reproduce?


 If I remember right, some half assed scifi genetics bullshit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ....How would the species reproduce?



The <10% that are hetero are still as slutty as the gay majority.


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A bit of an exaggeration. I've seen plenty of clean Citra art.


 


CannonFodder said:


> ....How would the species reproduce?


 
Here's the Wikifur article. And that poster (NSFW). I'm not.

But back to clothes: I dunno collars sort of count as tasteful, right? Punk fandom does the same so I'm sure that's accpetable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's the Wikifur article. And that poster (NSFW). I'm not.
> 
> But back to clothes: I dunno collars sort of count as tasteful, right? Punk fandom does the same so I'm sure that's accpetable.


I don't think Zaush really cares about Citras anymore.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's the Wikifur article. And that poster (NSFW). I'm not.
> 
> But back to clothes: I dunno collars sort of count as tasteful, right? Punk fandom does the same so I'm sure that's accpetable.


 I probably wouldn't wear one personally but they probably look good on some people. I donno.

Also holy hell that NSFW link... =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The <10% that are hetero are still as slutty as the gay majority.


 That doesn't make sense, if they're all guys then where's all the females.
They would die out on in a single generation.
Not to mention if there's a hetero guy and a hetero girl, then the woman would have to be perpetually pregnant.
But then stds would be rampant and still kill off the species anyhow.
Not to mention the gene pool would be extremely small.
So anyhow the species would die off fast.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That doesn't make sense, if they're all guys then where's all the females.
> They would die out on in a single generation.
> Not to mention if there's a hetero guy and a hetero girl, then the woman would have to be perpetually pregnant.
> But then stds would be rampant and still kill off the species anyhow.
> ...


This is why nobody bothers trying to explain it anymore.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This is why nobody bothers trying to explain it anymore.


 Then why did he bother trying to make up some stupid "majority gay" thing as an excuse to draw them having gay sex? Why not just draw them having gay sex and be done with it? If you're going to come up with a backstory for your spooge-sponges at least do a good job.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then why did he bother trying to make up some stupid "majority gay" thing as an excuse to draw them having gay sex? Why not just draw them having gay sex and be done with it? If you're going to come up with a backstory for your spooge-sponges at least do a good job.


 Yeah, the only way that would work is if somehow they were masculine true herms, but then all the furries would have boner kills.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, I've concluded that 99.999% of furry apparel is terrible. 

Lookie here and you'll probably agree. Dammit, I hate the puns that they put on there.
http://www.zazzle.com/furry+gifts?dp=252657725253948300

HEY GUIZ, I'M FURTASTIC!!


OH GOD, SO TERRIBLE!
http://rlv.zcache.com/yiff_me_tshirt-p235591370444457568trdy_152.jpg

Nope, found one that's even more terrible.
http://rlv.zcache.com/diaper_tshirt-p235088038767759291t5b0_380.jpg


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 20, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, I've concluded that 99.999% of furry apparel is terrible.
> 
> Lookie here and you'll probably agree. Dammit, I hate the puns that they put on there.
> http://www.zazzle.com/furry+gifts?dp=252657725253948300
> ...


 I saw a "Furry Pride" T-shirt in the zazzle link.
It was completely blank.

http://www.artscow.com/photo-gifts/cat0505
There, you can make your own shirt. That's what I did.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2011)

There isn't anybody who knows multiple fandoms, so nobody can combine enough punches and ideas to make something catchy and suggestive.
Even if there is one, I doubt they'd give a hand so very easily.

Other that apparal, there is no furry "Tasteful".


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2011)

Its rare, but I think this is pretty tasteful.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen a few tasteful furry shirts. I can't recall where I saw them at, but I saw three or four with really nice graphic designs of furries. If I find the shirts, I'll link you.


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought this shirt at FC from Keovi and its perfectly tasteful.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 20, 2011)

I found an apron once that said Yiff the Chef. It had a nice kangaroo style pouch you could put your oven mit paws (yes paws they came with the apron) and had paw prints on the trim.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

mystery_penguin said:


> I saw a "Furry Pride" T-shirt in the zazzle link.
> *It was completely blank*.


 I support this.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 20, 2011)

No, only because I haven't entered the ring yet. >:3

If my supplies are still good I may be getting into the shirt thing myself. But as individual commissioned pieces since I take a couple to several days to *hand-paint* the design or character depending on complexity and colors, and yet another 48+hours to dry effectively. I just need to make sure my paints and stuff are still effective and get back into the painting groove since I've been ignoring painting for some time now.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225914-t-shirt
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225876-t-shirt
> my faves



That's awful 



nek0chan said:


> http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=17084
> check out shirt woot and threadless. there is quite a bit of furry seeming themed stuff
> 
> if not animalistic ones. they are mostly pretty cool, socially acceptable in public and pretty legit looking.


 
That's not furry; it's a fucking kitten


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 20, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> No, only because I haven't entered the ring yet. >:3
> 
> If my supplies are still good I may be getting into the shirt thing myself. But as individual commissioned pieces since I take a couple to several days to *hand-paint* the design or character depending on complexity and colors, and yet another 48+hours to dry effectively. I just need to make sure my paints and stuff are still effective and get back into the painting groove since I've been ignoring painting for some time now.


 
Might I suggest something? They have printer paper that is iron on and professional quality. If you can draw it on your computer- photoshop it to your desire and then just print it out. It is best to soak the shirt in vinegar afterwards to seal the dyes but then it leaves a professional quality multi color (as colorful as you make it) shirt for half the price and half the time. A plus is that is does not make the shirt crunchy or stiff at all.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 20, 2011)

As most people said, probably not. at least not any that is Furry fandom specific

also I guess I'm just not in the loop but Citra what?

Edit: never mind, saw the wiki. Oy


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Might I suggest something? They have printer paper that is iron on and professional quality. If you can draw it on your computer- photoshop it to your desire and then just print it out. It is best to soak the shirt in vinegar afterwards to seal the dyes but then it leaves a professional quality multi color (as colorful as you make it) shirt for half the price and half the time. A plus is that is does not make the shirt crunchy or stiff at all.


 
That's crossed my mind, but that's something anyone can do themselves. Plus there's size limitations with that as well. And I've done shirts before, I wear my own and they don't get 'crunchy and stiff' at all. Maybe if I had used a more solid variety of paint, but I use a line of fabric paint that's meant to be soft and vibrant. Anyways, I want to do the shirts as more art pieces rather than apparel, even though my custom tails shirt is still holding up after 5 years of regular wear and washings.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> I dunno collars sort of count as tasteful, right?



I would strongly disagree.

If you already look scary, collars make you look scarier.

If you don't, they make you look like a nerd. And not the _good_ kind of nerd. The sort of nerd who knows what a LARP is.

Regardless, collars make you look like you have no neck. Chokers died in the late nineties. Let them rest in peace.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 20, 2011)

Eliethewolf said:


> I bought this shirt at FC from Keovi and its perfectly tasteful.


 
This one is pretty awesome...and cute :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 20, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> That's crossed my mind, but that's something anyone can do themselves. Plus there's size limitations with that as well. And I've done shirts before, I wear my own and they don't get 'crunchy and stiff' at all. Maybe if I had used a more solid variety of paint, but I use a line of fabric paint that's meant to be soft and vibrant. Anyways, I want to do the shirts as more art pieces rather than apparel, even though my custom tails shirt is still holding up after 5 years of regular wear and washings.


 
couldn't hurt to have prints lined up so some people can just get a generic shirt you make- couldn't hurt money wise! ;D


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> couldn't hurt to have prints lined up so some people can just get a generic shirt you make- couldn't hurt money wise! ;D


 
hmmmm. For generic shirts doesn't sound like a bad idea ^^


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 20, 2011)

I bet there's a huge market for non-fetish, non-shitty furry shirts out there.

Why hasn't this market been tapped?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225914-t-shirt
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225876-t-shirt
> my faves


 
*Shutter shades*

OH FUCK KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Chokers died in the late nineties. Let them rest in peace.


 
Egh... I remember those.
D:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I bet there's a huge market for non-fetish, non-shitty furry shirts out there.
> 
> Why hasn't this market been tapped?


 I have no idea.

Do the weird furry shirts even sell? Who would wear a shirt with a giant titted fox lady posing seductively in public?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Do the weird furry shirts even sell? Who would wear a shirt with a giant titted fox lady posing seductively in public?


 
Probly the same people who wear whole damn suits in public


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

You could wear furry clothing. But, dear Heckler of Cocks, if I find you wandering about in it outside of a con I will raeg at you until your arms tear themselves off of your torso and crawl away.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Do the weird furry shirts even sell?  Who would wear a shirt with a giant titted fox lady posing seductively  in public?


 Furries. Duh.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Probly the same people who wear whole damn suits in public


 I'd assume even the people that make fools out of themselves in fursuits have better taste than that :V


Deovacuus said:


> You could wear furry clothing. But, dear Heckler of Cocks, if I find you wandering about in it outside of a con I will raeg at you until your arms tear themselves off of your torso and crawl away.
> 
> 
> Furries. Duh.


Deo if it makes you feel better a friend made me a yiff shirt as a joke and I've worn it in public before for shits and giggles. So I've already done that minus the con part. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd assume even the people that make fools out of themselves in fursuits have better taste than that :V


 I would never ever fucking wear these t-shirts.

But the only reasons why I'd wear the kemono costume, that I'm working on, outside of a con would be to raise money for something.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a shirt that just says "Furry" in red letters and the F has ears and the Y has a tail. it's obvious enough for folks who know furry, but if they don't get it i just say it's a band :V


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> I have a shirt that just says "Furry" in red letters and the F has ears and the Y has a tail. it's obvious enough for folks who know furry, but if they don't get it i just say it's a band :V


 I'm surprised you don't wear that shirt with "Rub The Furry Wall" on the front.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I'm surprised you don't wear that shirt with "Rub The Furry Wall" on the front.


 
dude i so would


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> dude i so would


 I know you would. That's the sad part.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 20, 2011)

I could say there is some that exists out there, hidden amongst the odd and perverted.

Not that I would personally wear these anywear, but I found nothing wrong with them. 
http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/6612088-t-shirt
http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4231291-t-shirt
http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4233116-t-shirt


----------



## Icky (Jan 20, 2011)

Kamau Husky said:


> I could say there is some that exists out there, hidden amongst the odd and perverted.
> 
> Not that I would personally wear these anywear, but I found nothing wrong with them.
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/6612088-t-shirt
> ...


 
They're not really bad, no. But it just seems weird having a shirt with someone else's distinct character like that.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/lichdog/t-shirts/6612485-1-hipster-hyena


Chyeah


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> http://www.redbubble.com/people/lichdog/t-shirts/6612485-1-hipster-hyena
> 
> 
> Chyeah


 OH GOD! Hipster furries?
Do not fucking want.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> OH GOD! Hipster furries?
> Do not fucking want.


 Don't worry, they're only furries because it's underground, man.

The second things become more mainstream they're out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, they're only furries because it's underground, man.
> 
> The second things become more mainstream they're out.


 Hipsters are in of themselves a contradiction, with the increase in popularity and numbers, caused by them joining something, they actually cause it go to mainstream.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> OH GOD! Hipster furries?
> Do not fucking want.


 
I like the style brah :V
Not the attitude
Ill rock the fuck out of that shirt.  Better than any faded video game shirt and dirty tripp pants that furries wear


----------



## Koze (Jan 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> OH GOD! Hipster furries?
> Do not fucking want.


 
Aw c'mon. There's a furry in every shape and color. Hipster, crusty ass lookin' tripp pants having mothafucka, punker, etc.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2011)

Not really "furry", but I have this


----------



## Koze (Jan 21, 2011)

Man I don't know what you guys are talking about

This is totally tasteful brah


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2011)

Koze said:


> Man I don't know what you guys are talking about
> 
> This is totally tasteful brah


 Yes and I'm sure the people that wear it get some all the time.


----------



## Koze (Jan 21, 2011)

All the butt in the world like you don't even know. You're just ~jealous~you didn't think of it first


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2011)

Koze said:


> All the butt in the world like you don't even know. You're just ~jealous~you didn't think of it first


 Good thing I just ordered one then. Not really that would be awful.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good thing I just ordered one then. Not really that would be awful.


 
Wait, did you seriously!?!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wait, did you seriously!?!


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Good thing I just ordered one then. *Not really that would be awful.[COLOR]*




derp


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wait, did you seriously!?!



oh were you suprised? H&K has always been captain yifferson


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derpa yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff



fix'd


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the worst offender of furry shirts I've seen (though I haven't seen many) is some stuff on CafÃ©Press that has, in bright, bold lettering, giving the effect that it should be squealed triumphantly/excitedly/cutely, "_*YIFF!*_" It. Sickened. Me. And it looks like this Citra thing, with the race made only for pron, is just...guh. T_T

Seeing as most people out there think that furries are sickfucks, anyway, I'm not at all surprised that there isn't much apparel out there specifically for us. It also doesn't help that, well, there's nothing that can be instantly related to furries out there--only the cartoons they come from, or the movies, or whatever. Or they're just awesome (see any given kick-ass dragon t-shirt). Otherwise, someone will just see it and just think, 'Oooh, that's kinda cute/cool/etc.,' and dismiss it as being from a cartoon or other piece of media they'd never heard of.

...This...miiiight be for the better, though...*points to beginning sentence of paragraph above*


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey OP....

Why don't you model some things for me, and we'll see? B]


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225914-t-shirt
> http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/4225876-t-shirt
> my faves


 I'm tempted to get the first one. Any more wolf related ones?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Blues said:


> Hey OP....
> 
> Why don't you model some things for me, and we'll see? B]


 That's a bad idea.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a bad idea.


 
You're right. You probably wouldn't fit into any of this. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Blues said:


> You're right. You probably wouldn't fit into any of this. :V


 ... I don't think that would be the problem :|


----------



## WingDog (Feb 2, 2011)

A little late, but I noticed no one mentioned the shirt company "Big Dog"

http://www.bigdogs.com/Category/Tees_Best_Selling

I have quite a few shirts from them, one of my favs is them all sitting around wearing suits and playing poker. I doubt anyone would think twice about these shirts being "Furry" (Don't think they are supposed to be in the first place)

But none the less, they are tasteful and just plain flipping awesome!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hot Topic has started to sell tails. What's up with that? :/


----------



## FerreTrip (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Hot Topic has started to sell tails. What's up with that? :/



Tails are actually relatively tame. I've seen some pagans wearing them  whenever I'm at a yearly gig with my Morris dancing team. In fact, I've never seen them as strictly a furry thing--more like a slightly cosplay-ish or otherwise "fun" thing. *shrug*


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know I saw a furry-specific store advertised on FA that wasn't too bad. I recall that they didn't have much, though.
*Edit* oh jk they don't have shirts. I think they did before they reopened. Either way, I've seen a couple decent furry-themed shirts out there, but they're hard to find.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/psurg/t-shirts/6610112-4-king-me  Here you go,this ones pretty decent.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> I know I saw a furry-specific store advertised on FA that wasn't too bad. I recall that they didn't have much, though.
> *Edit* oh jk they don't have shirts. I think they did before they reopened. Either way, I've seen a couple decent furry-themed shirts out there, but they're hard to find.



Fandom fashions?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> http://www.redbubble.com/people/psurg/t-shirts/6610112-4-king-me  Here you go,this ones pretty decent.


 I'd have to disagree with that.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Every furry shirt I've ever seen was either a half naked/naked anthro animal, a stupid slogan that isn't funny, or a design so awful I don't see why anyone would want to wear it. *Most groups and fandoms have apparel that you can wear in public without feeling like a total idiot.* Something that doesn't stand out, but could make people go "hey, he/she likes that too!"
> 
> Does the furry fandom have stuff like that? I'm going to put my bet on "no".


 It's not a furry shirt, but this shirt has served a similar affect to the bolded. Most occasions I've had people make small talk about "power" and my shirt, they weren't significant discussions but I rarely have someone converse about a shirt imprint. Then I've had others get the reference right away, which always goes over well.

Another was a red shirt that said Analog with one of the letters looking electrical... People like simple, clever shirts. A cool shirt to the oblivious, high five to those who understand the shirt.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2011)

Oovie said:


> It's not a furry shirt, but this shirt has served a similar affect to the bolded. Most occasions I've had people make small talk about "power" and my shirt, they weren't significant discussions but I rarely have someone converse about a shirt imprint. Then I've had others get the reference right away, which always goes over well.
> 
> Another was a red shirt that said Analog with one of the letters looking electrical... People like simple, clever shirts. A cool shirt to the oblivious, high five to those who understand the shirt.


 The only greyskull I can think of is the castle from he-man. Is that what it's referencing? :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Hot Topic has started to sell tails. What's up with that? :/


 
Hot Topic doesn't sell tails. They sell pre-chewed mutilated dog toy parts.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 2, 2011)

> I'd have to disagree with that.


 It comes in different colours,but whats not to like?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> It comes in different colours,but whats not to like?


 I don't know who or what that character is or what that slogan has to do with anything.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know who or what that character is or what that slogan has to do with anything.


 
I think that be one of Renard's characters,one of his new ones.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

"I drew this on a whim one night, because I had the urge to draw a DOGGIE and play with shapes. It's Jaql, an old, retired alias of ~queenston's that I've always wanted to draw.

The good thing about drawing random things for Renard is that it's almost guaranteed to get used, in some way. This got pretty good mileage, as two wallpapers and two shirts came out of it!"


----------



## Blutide (Feb 2, 2011)

Browder said:


> It's not a character, it's an entire made up species by Zaush for the sole purpose of teh homosex. No really.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

What I want to know is why you say that like it's a bad thing ;o


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 30, 2013)

You could always get with an artist and come up with a tasteful idea yourself, then have one made on like customink or something. They'll let you buy just one.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 30, 2013)

I usually just go to a t-shirt shop and have them make some designs and characters I've drawn into shirts.  It's either that or get another brony shirt.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2013)

I made this thread over two years ago _jesus christ_


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I made this thread over two years ago _jesus christ_



It wants to see its daddy again. c:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I made this thread over two years ago _jesus christ_


Yes, my son?


----------



## Bluey (Mar 31, 2013)

ehm ehm,
My dear friend Ronthewolf made it for me as a gift ^^


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 2, 2013)

I must be visiting the wrong places *shrugs*


----------



## Taralack (Apr 2, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I must be visiting the wrong places *shrugs*



http://www.theprintbar.com/ 

or for Australia http://www.teejunction.com.au/

:T

Honestly though I don't think custom shirt printing is as common, cheap or easily avaliable in Australia than it is in other places.


----------

